# pics of the 55g (lots of pics)



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Loving the loads of pics. I notice a Marineland Stealth Pro heater you got sticking on the back of the tank. Should get that swapped up. What type of tetras do you have in that third picture?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Loving the loads of pics. I notice a Marineland Stealth Pro heater you got sticking on the back of the tank. Should get that swapped up. What type of tetras do you have in that third picture?


yeah the stealth is gone now finally got my replacements, and they are buenos ares tetras.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

not sure if thats the correct spelling :S


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

Buenos Aires Tetra (Hyphessobrycon anisitsi) - Seriously Fish


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

I really like that pleco with the tetra! What kind is it?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

L200 green phantom


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your L200 looks like it's doing great and those Buenas Aires tetras look pretty cool too.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shots. Love the L200


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Your L200 looks like it's doing great and those Buenas Aires tetras look pretty cool too.


yeah they are pretty cool little fish, total pigs though they eat like crazy. ive had them maybe a month and they have grown alot.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

are those the hi fin l200 i got two of them love those guys they go crazy over zuchini


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> are those the hi fin l200 i got two of them love those guys they go crazy over zuchini


nope its not a hi fin.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

and a couple of my ornate


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice pics, i found myself wishing for a little info between the shots though


----------

